# Cutting my Zoysia low today!



## vanawesome (Jul 17, 2017)

I'll have before and after pics. But everything I've been reading says I need to have my zoysia at 1.5" I've been keeping it at about 3-3.5. It's crazy thick so I'm going to bag it, I'm guessing it will fill the bag up 6-7 times.

The reason I want to do this, is so I can level the ground out. The soil has a lot of lumps on it and I feel like I'll be able to do a better job leveling with the grass cut short.

I won't get started on this till after the main heat of the day, around 4pm. (high of 82 today and around the same for the next 10 days) So if anybody thinks this is a terrible idea, let me know! haha. I'll update later with pictures.

My plan of attack is to lower the mower one notch at a time and mow the entire yard until i'm at 1.5.

first step.... sharpen my blade...


----------



## raldridge2315 (Jul 1, 2017)

Don't forget water and fertilizer to help bring it through the heat.


----------



## jayhawk (Apr 18, 2017)

Yes, sharp blade  Have you considered a dethather or vertical cutter?

What variety are we discussing?


----------



## vanawesome (Jul 17, 2017)

jayhawk said:


> Yes, sharp blade  Have you considered a dethather or vertical cutter?
> 
> What variety are we discussing?


Does the very cutter help level the yard? It's zynith zoysia.


----------



## jayhawk (Apr 18, 2017)

It'd help open up the canopy. ..see what your dealing with.....the zenith I've seen is a dense mat, plus fescue sized blades.


----------



## vanawesome (Jul 17, 2017)

Ok... Here it is at just below 2 inches. 10+ bag fills, doesn't look as scalped as I was expecting! I like it nice and short like this. Wondering if I should take it all the way down to the lowest setting on the mower. I'm at the 2nd lowest now.

My mowers lowest is 1 3/8"

The darker green areas are the ryegrass that's still marbled in. Only about 6 weeks ago I'd say there was at least 2x the amount of rye in there.


----------



## cnet24 (Jul 14, 2017)

Never seen Zoysia that low. Looks great!


----------



## vanawesome (Jul 17, 2017)

cnet24 said:


> Never seen Zoysia that low. Looks great!


Thanks Yeah I'm digging it! Here is a close up.


----------



## southpaw748 (Jul 12, 2017)

I cut my Royal Zoysia below 1".


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

southpaw748 said:


> I cut my Royal Zoysia below 1".


Looks great! :thumbup:


----------



## vanawesome (Jul 17, 2017)

dang! that looks awesome! alright. next mow i'm going to 1 3/8"


----------



## ajmikola (Feb 18, 2017)

southpaw748 said:


> I cut my Royal Zoysia below 1".


Holy crap that looks amazing! I'm super jealous


----------



## cnet24 (Jul 14, 2017)

southpaw748 said:


> I cut my Royal Zoysia below 1".


Not sure if a MLB outfield or backyard...


----------



## Spammage (Apr 30, 2017)

This is my Palisades at 3/4".


----------



## southpaw748 (Jul 12, 2017)

Spammage said:


> This is my Palisades at 3/4".


I was going to use Palisades but the dealer was 4+ weeks out so I went with Royal.


----------



## Spammage (Apr 30, 2017)

southpaw748 said:


> I was going to use Palisades but the dealer was 4+ weeks out so I went with Royal.


I wouldn't fret over the decision - yours looks incredible.


----------



## vanawesome (Jul 17, 2017)

southpaw748 said:


> Spammage said:
> 
> 
> > This is my Palisades at 3/4".
> ...


Wow. Your guys lawns look insane. Can't wait till mine is that good. Do you have your fertilizer schedule posted anywhere? What do you use for your striping?


----------



## whereismykit (Jun 20, 2017)

What mower are you using and for the stripping are you using a lawn striper?


----------



## southpaw748 (Jul 12, 2017)

I was using a McLane but picked up a Toro GM1000 a couple weeks ago.


----------



## southpaw748 (Jul 12, 2017)

vanawesome said:


> southpaw748 said:
> 
> 
> > Spammage said:
> ...


I follow this plan from Carolina Fresh Farms.

http://carolinafreshfarms.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/04/About-Zoysia.pdf


----------



## Colonel K0rn (Jul 4, 2017)

southpaw748 said:


> I cut my Royal Zoysia below 1".


I have to ask, was the pin relocated earlier in the week? :mrgreen:


----------



## SGrabs33 (Feb 13, 2017)

Colonel K0rn said:


> southpaw748 said:
> 
> 
> > I cut my Royal Zoysia below 1".
> ...


 :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## southpaw748 (Jul 12, 2017)

I wish that was the case. Dang Dogs!!!! Need to retrain them to use the pine straw.


----------

